# Passer mes calendrier "sur mon mac" vers iCloud



## Lalune (8 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens d'acheter un iPhone, et je voudrais pouvoir partager mes données calendrier/carnet d'adresse du mac dessus.
Sauf que sur mon mac, mes calendriers ne sont pas sauvegardés sur iCloud, mais "sur mon mac". J'essaye de les transférer sur iCloud, mais je ne trouve pas.
Une idée, quelqu'un ?
Merci d'avance !
Aurélie.


----------

